# My Story



## Cinda (Oct 8, 2011)

I just started having problems a year ago after pelvic surgery and I couldn't go to the bathroom, so I had the colonoscopy and then I cleared up, but still had pain, gas, and diarrhea mixed with periods of constipation. Mine comes and goes, but it very doable because of the refridgerated digestive health enzymes like lactobacilis stuff and acidopholis. I can't remember the spellings. I tried the fiber mixes and they don't really help. The pills I mentioned have been very helpful and some gas-x or something like that for that discomfort. My gastroenterologist didn't prescribe anything for me because he said they don't really help, so I do fine on my own with herbs and avoiding things that I have found to be giving me problems. I stop eating a couple hours before bed and drink water if I wake up in the night to help avoid complications. I know it's no fun sometimes, but it is manageable. I have had some other issues and scares, but this is almost like a side-effect of those problems with surgery. I didn't seem to have any issues before the surgery, so who knows how I really got it. I have been through some other things and I understand how hard it is sometimes when it is very bothersome, especially for those of us who have busy lives and other concerns. Hang in there!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, what a strange coincidence. I really didn't have any symptoms myself until I had my gallbladder removed at the age of 13, right before I was diagnosed. The sucky thing is is that no one ever told me what possible side effects there were going to be, and I was so young at the time I really didn't have a clue as to what was really happening. I wish doctors would attempt to make these digestive problems post surgery known to their patients. Maybe then I wouldn't have had to go through 4 years of God-awful pain without knowing what was going on.


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

I was misdiagnosed MS. Now I am diagnosed Shy Draggars. I have IBS and now that I read some of your stories, it was after a surgery!!I pass out sometimes when I eat and go to the bathroom. I don't think a Dr. took me seriously, but it was getting dangerous in my house, I have tile!! After I passed out in the Dr.'s office 2 times in 1 visit, he said "this is very dangerous". Well duhhhh. My blood pressure drops 20 points. It is very draining. I am on Florinef and it helps. I ride horses and feel fine. When I eat, I lay on the couch to eat many times. Sometimes it seems managed, and mostly not.For me, Miralax helps.I could go on about the things I can't do but I don't want to give it a voice today.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

GoldieHere is some info for you on Shy Dragar (aka "MSA" Multiple System Atrophy):http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/shy-drager-syndrome/DS00989So glad ot hear you can still ride!Good luck to you!


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

BQ said:


> GoldieHere is some info for you on Shy Dragar (aka "MSA" Multiple System Atrophy):http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/shy-drager-syndrome/DS00989So glad ot hear you can still ride!Good luck to you!


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

BQ said:


> GoldieHere is some info for you on Shy Dragar (aka "MSA" Multiple System Atrophy):http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/shy-drager-syndrome/DS00989So glad ot hear you can still ride!Good luck to you!


Thank you for the reply. It helps me read each persons story. It centers me and I don't feel so alone. Today is a good pain day. I started my day with the horses. That must be it. It doesn't hurt as much when you're having fun. No pass outs today. yeah!!


----------

